# AR9285 PCI card frequent disconnection issues

## gsra99

I am trying to connect to my router with wpa_supplocant, and it works but I seem to get frequently disconnected. I think this a problem with the 80211n mode on the wireless card. I have patched my kernel to allow we to pass the 11n_disable option to the ath9k module, and everything now works perfectly without any disconnection issues. I have seen people suggesting using the module option of nohwcrypt=1, but this does nothing to solve my problem. I wanted to know if there was a way of limiting wpa_supplicant to only using g-mode or another solution for the frequent disconnection issues. If not is there a patch for 11n_disable for newer kernels 3.16 onwards as the patch I am currently using does not work for newer kernels.Last edited by gsra99 on Sun Mar 29, 2015 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Have you checked the webinterface of your router to disable the n-mode?

I tried to check the manpage of wpa_supplicant but i was unable to find a quick solution.

----------

## gsra99

Sorry. I should have said that disabling n-mode on the router is an option that I considered, but would rather not do as I have other devices which connect to it using n-mode. Hence I would like to leave it on if possible.

----------

## gsra99

Does anyone else suffer from the same disconnection issues using n-mode with this wireless chip? I really can't believe I am the only person suffering from this disconnection issue with this chip.

----------

